# Big Horns



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

I might have posted these before but I went back to some of my old stuff now that I have PS and have learned more about processing to see if I could improve them. In this case they came out a lot better. Hard to get the colors right in the Canyons of Utah. Seems like everyone wants to oversaturate the rocks me included. A great example of less is more like if you can see the change its too much.














































I'll be going to Colorado for the Elk and Moose rut first week of October. Hoping to get some good shots of the combat. I know some good places to go for the Moose and Elk. Just hoping Trail Ridge is still open so I can stay in Grand Lake. Then again if its snowcovered I might have to go on a snowmobile. Which I wouldn't mind at all. Over 200 miles of groomed trails coming out of Grand Lake. Ioptron skyguider will be here in the next couple of weeks. Could have gotten it here quicker but I like to buy all my photo stuff from B&H. Never had a problem one with them or Adorama. Used to buy telescope stuff from them before getting into the cameras. These DLSR's are awesome for sky stuff. I did a quick stack 36 images of 7 seconds apiece with a 40mm lens and was amazed at how good it looked. Very dark not correctly exposed but the stars were nice and round with good airy disk colors were good and except for a few hot pixels making trails as the stars moved without artifacts. Some bias and dark frames will take care of the hot pixels. Used a free stacking program I've used before. Called Deep Sky Stacker it has a regular and Live version. The live version will automatically process any image that drops into a specific directory. Its a nice program. Does a great job.

Griz


----------

